# Polenta



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I bought some of this and we cooked it for lunch today. Without topping, it tasted a bit like corn meal mush and so one way to handle it would be to add honey. We cut it into slices and heated it up with a bit of olive oil.

We made some low-cal pasta sauce and put in on the Polenta. That was good.

Have any of you ever used Polenta?

How did you prepare it?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2005)

You can cook it to a less-done, more soupy consistency and add some grated Parmesano Reggiano. Mmmmm, comfort food. You can also use it instead of breadcrumbs for breading a piece of fish that you then fry in oil.
[email protected]


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> You can cook it to a less-done, more soupy consistency and add some grated Parmesano Reggiano. Mmmmm, comfort food. [email protected]


+1. Yes, this is my approach as well. I serve it this way, with lots of sauteed garlic, in lieu of other starchy dishes. So far, I don't have much luck getting it to a consistency where I can slice it. Do you chill it first, prior to slicing?


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

Its nice with some olive oil and a nice thick chunk of smoked mozz on top...let the cheese just soften up a bit, not melt...if its good cheese you'll LOVE it!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2005)

eyedoc2180 said:


> So far, I don't have much luck getting it to a consistency where I can slice it. Do you chill it first, prior to slicing?


Yes, I pour it into tupperware with an elongated shape (or sometimes I use something like a round frozen orange juice container) and let the hot polenta cool in there to something below 50 degrees F. I don't usually find I need to get much cooler than that. It doesn't need to spend more than about 45 minutes in the fridge.
[email protected]


----------



## apachecadillac (Nov 15, 2008)

My wife got this recipe from a neighbor's South American nanny many years ago. It is hard to beat. In the Deep South of the United States, this dish would be called cheese grits, and generally the tomato sauce is omitted. Prepared this way, polenta is awfully good with a steak, all washed down with an Argentine Malbec or something along those lines. My only caution would be that you need to drink plenty of red wine to offset the not exactly heart healthy effects of the parmesan and beef combo.

On the happy note of heart healthy, does anybody have any thoughts on how to make the blue cheese topping sometimes put on steaks in French bistros? Or, if all this is taken too far, how much one can safely let out a pair of trousers after eating way too much on the long march from Thanksgiving to New Year's?
*Polenta *

*2-2.5 cups of milk, very hot*
*1 tsp salt*
*1 full cup of polenta*
*1 cup of parmesan cheese*
*1.5 cups of tomato sauce*

*Get milk and salt very hot in a saucepan. Slowly stir about a cup of harina de maize, polenta, over moderate heat until it gets about as thick as malto meal. Cook, stirring constantly, for about 5 minutes. Half way through, stir in about 3/4 cup of tomato sauce and about 1/2 cup of parmesan cheese. Dump into an 8" glass casserole dish and spread out. Put another 3/4 cup of tomato sauce and 1/2 cup of parmesan on top. Put in the oven for 15 minutes at 325 degrees or so. It's ready when the parmesan melts.*

.


----------



## Wizard (Feb 29, 2008)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> I bought some of this and we cooked it for lunch today. Without topping, it tasted a bit like corn meal mush and so one way to handle it would be to add honey. We cut it into slices and heated it up with a bit of olive oil.
> 
> We made some low-cal pasta sauce and put in on the Polenta. That was good.
> 
> ...


Sounds all kind of fancy doesn't it? IT IS CORNMEAL MUSH!! If you're from Italy it's polenta. If you're from the south (U.S.) it's grits. Polenta is just cornmeal. You can buy it fine or course ground. Just DON'T BUY IT IN THOSE TUBES! You can serve it wet like a soup to thick like concrete. You can add or top with either savory or sweet items. I prefer savory i.e. pancetta & mushrooms or peas & red onions. Drizzle with some quality extra-virgin olive oil & fresh-grated Parmigiano-Reggiano. Or spread it in a pan & let harden over night. Cut into squares and fry it crisp. A little maple syrup or honey and you're set for breakfast.


----------



## TheGuyIsBack (Nov 6, 2008)

Goes nice with garlic shrimps.


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

I like it made with in milk with some garlic added as the milk is heating up. Polenta is a pretty blank canvas, you can do just about anything with it.

If you have a good food store around, I like the white fine ground polenta the best.

-spence


----------



## mmosky5992 (Dec 2, 2008)

*which one do you like better*

So after the post, which one do you like better? For more information of , please visit a the super wow website specialized in . We will serve you with , cheap Items. Compared with other sellers, we are in advantage of selling the cheapest wow gold.


----------

